# Is this a Loop Vent?



## jalloken (Dec 18, 2011)

Plumber installed this for my kitchen remodel. Says it is a loop vent and it passed inspection. Anyone have any comments or concerns? My Brother-in-Law is a plumber and did not like it at all. Need opinions please before it gets covered up.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Not a loop vent.


----------



## jalloken (Dec 18, 2011)

OK, what is it and will it work?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

It needs to get ripped out and redone, all of it, everything is wrong, even the water piping, the framing also, the air temp in the room is wrong too.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

jalloken said:


> Plumber installed this for my kitchen remodel. Says it is a loop vent and it passed inspection. Anyone have any comments or concerns? My Brother-in-Law is a plumber and did not like it at all. Need opinions please before it gets covered up.


The plumber got what he needed and so did you.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

needs more purple primer


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd say u you hired a handyhack and are just claiming he is a plumber, to make the situation look better.


----------



## jalloken (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for responses, but no one has addressed the question of "will it work?"


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ya it will work in..... India.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

jalloken said:


> Thanks for responses, but no one has addressed the question of "will it work?"


As in, will the water go down the pipe? Probably.

Is it right? Is it legal? What's it called? Why did they do it? Those are all different questions.





Paul


----------



## jalloken (Dec 18, 2011)

Apparently this is all wrong. What should have been the correct installation?


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

or an island drain u will need to redo it all in 1 1/4 and2" galv.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Typical loop vent in rough has a foot vent before drain in the underground rough. In turn f.v. has a accesible c/o tee. 2 45s and long sweep 90 are als used at loop. Waste should also have accesibble c/o tee. I only see one pipe penetraing concrete should of been 2.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

jalloken said:


> Thanks for responses, but no one has addressed the question of "will it work?"


 

The zone asked: 
What is your Plumbing related field/trade 
You answered: Homeowner:icon_confused::icon_redface::icon_mad::icon_mad::cursing:
:stupid::stupid::stupid::stupid::stupid::stupid::stupid:

Maybe there should be multiple choice answers.


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

That's pretty bad, all of it. It'll work for a while, no telling how long tho. Both the waste and water lines need to be reworked. When you finally do have problems it''s gonna cost a LOT more $$ to fix. Before you go any further you should stop, rework your plans, and do it the proper way. Also a clean out is always nice. Continuing with that in place will only cost you more $$ in the long run. That passed inspection?? Where is this at??


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well stated qball


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

jalloken said:


> Plumber installed this for my kitchen remodel. Says it is a loop vent and it passed inspection. Anyone have any comments or concerns? My Brother-in-Law is a plumber and did not like it at all. Need opinions please before it gets covered up.


There is nothing there that a concrete saw, a jack hammer, some pipe and some fittings can't fix. :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> There is nothing there that a concrete saw, a jack hammer, some pipe and some fittings can't fix. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mark


Dynamite is cheaper, you can make it in your kitchen with ingredients from the grocery store.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

How much did you pay the hack? I bet you probably called 20 actual plumbing companies, wasted a bunch of their time, thought they were all too high, and then found Jimbo Hackery , the handyman god. :wacko::shifty::tt2::sorcerer:sama:

He has ALL the right answers including "it's 1/4 of the price of that mean old plumber" :laughing:


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Ask YOUR plumber if it's right. You've got good hard earned money invested with him. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

jalloken said:


> Brother-in-Law is a plumber.  He is????
> 
> 
> Need opinions please before it gets covered up.


 
Just leave it open.........:laughing:







Seriously, trolling the internet in the middle of the night looking for plumbers' advice about a re-model when your bro-in-law is a 'plumber' is a little weird.....:blink:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> There is nothing there that a concrete saw, a jack hammer, some pipe ,some fittings, and several thousand dollars can't fix. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mark


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

jalloken said:


> Apparently this is all wrong. What should have been the correct installation?


 





Maybe the 'plumber' meant to say "poop vent". That's for the toilet, right?


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks nice.. Tell your brother in law, that you screw his sister so he doesn't have to.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

jalloken said:


> Apparently this is all wrong. What should have been the correct installation?


You really are missing the point here so allow me to make it very clear.

This site is for Plumbing Professionals Only, as stated by the sign on every page. We are not here to try to explain the technical aspects of how drainage and vent systems work or don't work to laymen. Even if this were the point of this site, it is impossible to give you what you want without you having any field experience as a Plumber.

This site is for the betterment of our trade and improvement of our skills as Plumbing Professionals so we can better support our families. This is not a self-help free for all forum where info is passed out just for the asking.

As the homeowner in this equation, you need two things. One you can get today, the other you might have to wait until Monday to find.

1. Go here for your self-help questions: www.diychatroom.com

2. Hire a Professional Plumber. Even though all Plumbers are created equal, they are clearly not all the same and you do need to start over.

I will tell you this. Your kitchen drainage, venting, and water piping are a mess. Any 2nd year apprentice should have been able to do better. It might work for a bit but there will come a point in the not to distant future when you will regret having your kitchen worked on. As was stated before and in all seriousness, this has to start from scratch and it will start with a jackhammer if it is being done properly.


----------

